# Wer kann mir helfen? Fragen zu Skylines Cities



## cptschlecker (10. Dezember 2015)

hallo community,

erstmal kurz zu meiner person! sollten weitere fragen aufkommen sprecht mich einfach an.....

ich bin Sven 37 Jahre jung, wohnhaft in Potsdam (Brandenburg) geschieden, hab eine Tochter aus erster Ehe!

so nu aber zu meinem Problem! ähhh! @ Mods: verzeiht mir eventuell das ich an falscher Stelle den thread eröffnet habe

Ich spiele seit einigen Wochen das "Skylines Cities". Und ich bin nahezu begeistert......

Jedoch finde ich hier u da einige Fehler bzw. was mir nicht in den Kopf geht! 

Also, ich hab nun über 20 000 Einwohner, dadurch kann ich Solarkraftwerke aufstellen. Auch wenn diese mit 80 000 € recht teuer sind konnte ich mir 3 Stück anschaffen. Muss aber jetzt feststellen das diese nur am Tage einsatzfähig sind!
Sprich ich habe in der Nacht keinen Strom, da ich alle anderen Stromerzeuger (Windturbinen) abgerissen habe. *Und was noch seltsam ist, das Tag scheinbar eine Rarität ist in diesem Spiel. 07/02/2022 bis 27/02/2022 war es stockdunkel. *
Ergo, keinen Strom!!!! 
Ich ging davon aus das diese Solarkraftwerke die Energie speichern würden und eben in der Nacht diese abrufen, jedoch steht dort dann "Ausser Betrieb". Ist das ein Fehler? Oder geht es tatsächlich nicht anders?

Zweitens, würde ich gerne fragen wie ich gegen die Staus vorgehen soll. Ich hab die großen Kreisverkehr erbaut. Dennoch ist dort die Hölle los 

Hoffe jemand kann mir hier irgendwie helfen....

Gerne auch per Teamviewer!


Vielen Dank 
Sven


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2015)

Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: Wie sollen Solarkraftwerke Nachts ohne Licht funktionieren ? Die sind nur eine Ergänzung im Energiemanagement. Ob man den tagsüber produzierten Strom bei einer Überproduktion eventuell puffern kann keine Ahnung. Aber Solarkraftwerke können bei Dunkelheit selbst keinen Strom liefern. Maximal über den Umweg der Energiepufferung. Schon vom rein logischen Standpunkt nicht. Man kann in der Realität maximal deren Energie-Output puffern um dunkle Phasen mit dem Puffer zu überstehen. Aber ob so etwas in einem Spiel umgesetzt wurde ?

In der Realität sind diese Kraftwerke auch nur eine Ergänzung. Und es gibt ein kompliziertes Netz aus Auslastung, Pufferung, Nutzung der gepufferten Energie. Der Mix der Kraftwerke bringt erst einen Erfolg. Wasserkraft, Windkraft, Sonne wenn man bei rein regenerativen Energien bleiben will.

Wind geht z.B. ja auch nicht immer. Dann liefern die Windkrafträder auch 0 Strom.


----------



## cptschlecker (10. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ohne Dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen: Wie sollen Solarkraftwerke ohne Licht funktionieren ? Die sind nur eine Ergänzung. Ob man den Strom eventuell puffern kann keine Ahnung. Aber Solarkraftwerke können bei Dunkelheit keinen Strom liefern. Schon vom rein logischen Standpunkt nicht. Man kann in der Realität maximal deren Energie-Output puffern um dunkle Phasen mit dem Puffer zu überstehen. Aber ob so etwas in einem Spiel umgesetzt wurde ?



he he, ja klar! wie ich schon schrieb ich ging davon aus das diese Energie speichern. Da das auch nicht in der INFO-Leiste geschrieben wurde....
Nur, wenn kaum Tagphasen vorhanden sind! Warum sollte ich dann diese Dinger einsetzen? Dann macht es doch keinen Sinn, oder?


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht werden die Puffer erst freigeschalten ? Oder Du benötigst mehr produzierte Energie (oder alternativ eine deutliche Verbrauchssenkung), damit eine Überproduktion an Strom entsteht und eine Pufferung überhaupt stattfinden kann ?

Denn wenn Du z,B, 10.000 kW/h Verbrauch hast und die Kraftwerke tagsüber nur 10.000 kW/h oder marginal darüber liefern kann nix/nichts ausreichend gepuffert werden. Da bräuchtest Du ungefähr die doppelte gelieferte Energiemenge damit der Puffer für die Dunkelphasen ausreicht.

Wenn allerdings die Dunkelphasen deutlich überwiegen sind Solarkraftwerke bei diesem Szenario überflüssig aber vielleicht in einem späteren Szenario zu gebrauchen ?


----------



## cptschlecker (10. Dezember 2015)

spielst du das Game?


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2015)

Nein, noch nicht. Ich habe Cities XXL. Aber nicht Skylines. Ich versuche mich aber nur logisch in das Problem hineinzudenken. Was natürlich auch nicht ausgeschlossen ist, daß hier ein Bug vorliegt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2015)

Also, ich spiele es auch nicht, aber auch ich hätte dann gedacht, dass die Kraftwerke die Energie auch speichern - das ist ja nur ein Spiel und nicht die Realität, wo man dann separat noch sich um Stromspeicher kümmern muss  

aber wenn die nur Nachts nicht gehen, dann ist das sicher kein Bug - das wäre ja ein seltsamer Bug, wenn der Bug darin besteht, dass etwas "realistisch logisch" ist    Ob man da noch Speicher bauen kann, weiß ich nicht. Aber unlogisch ist es trotzdem nicht, denn vlt. wird tagsüber mehr Strom verbraucht, so dass man mehr Power braucht, eben zB je 15 Windräder + Sonnenkraftwerke, und für die Nacht reichen dann die 15 Windräder. Die Frage ist: welche Vorteile bieten denn Sonnenkraftwerke, bzw. welche Nachteile haben die Windräder? Sind die Nachbarn von Windrädern unzufriedener? Kosten die mehr "pro Terawatt Leistung" ? Bringen die weniger Leistung "pro m² Baufläche" ? Verschmutzung kann ja nicht als Nachteil vorhanden sein...  da muss man dann eben die Vor- und Nachteile abwägen und einen Mix in der Stromproduktion eingehen.

Es kann aber sein, dass das mit der "langen Nacht" ein Bug ist, und vlt HABEN die Solaranlagen ja nen Speicher, aber 20 Tage Dunkelheit sind dann einfach zu viel ^^


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2015)

Genau den Gedankengang hab ich auch gehabt.


----------



## cptschlecker (10. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nein, noch nicht. Ich habe Cities XXL. Aber nicht Skylines. Ich versuche mich aber nur logisch in das Problem hineinzudenken. Was natürlich auch nicht ausgeschlossen ist, daß hier ein Bug vorliegt.



mmmh, bei skyline ist es so das man das budget in jedem einzelnen bereich für nacht u tag seperat regeln kann. also ich kann tagsüber mehr o weniger strom fliessen lassen als nachts. aber wie schon gesagt es ist mir unerklärlich wie es über 20 tage nachts sein kann..... vllt. liegt es auch daran das ich noch mehr Kraftwerke aufstellen muss um für die nächste genügend strom zur verfügung zu haben. Es würde mich freuen wenn sich hier jemand dazu äussern könnte der hierzu mehr sagen kann.....

auch ein problem finde ich wenn man eine buslinie erstellt und diese dann eröffnet fahren zeitgleich 4 oder 5 busse los und bleiben in diesem Rythmus, sprich in den ersten beiden ist der bus zu 50 % ausgelastet und die letzteren fahren im leerlauf....
is ja auch nicht zielführend. Hier müsste man ne Taktung eingeben können. ich kann lediglich einstellen welche farbe die linie haben soll und ob die tour am tage oder nur nachts fahren soll oder eben immer....


----------



## cptschlecker (10. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich spiele es auch nicht, aber auch ich hätte dann gedacht, dass die Kraftwerke die Energie auch speichern - das ist ja nur ein Spiel und nicht die Realität, wo man dann separat noch sich um Stromspeicher kümmern muss
> 
> aber wenn die nur Nachts nicht gehen, dann ist das sicher kein Bug - das wäre ja ein seltsamer Bug, wenn der Bug darin besteht, dass etwas "realistisch logisch" ist    Ob man da noch Speicher bauen kann, weiß ich nicht. Aber unlogisch ist es trotzdem nicht, denn vlt. wird tagsüber mehr Strom verbraucht, so dass man mehr Power braucht, eben zB je 15 Windräder + Sonnenkraftwerke, und für die Nacht reichen dann die 15 Windräder. Die Frage ist: welche Vorteile bieten denn Sonnenkraftwerke, bzw. welche Nachteile haben die Windräder? Sind die Nachbarn von Windrädern unzufriedener? Kosten die mehr "pro Terawatt Leistung" ? Bringen die weniger Leistung "pro m² Baufläche" ? Verschmutzung kann ja nicht als Nachteil vorhanden sein...  da muss man dann eben die Vor- und Nachteile abwägen und einen Mix in der Stromproduktion eingehen.
> 
> Es kann aber sein, dass das mit der "langen Nacht" ein Bug ist, und vlt HABEN die Solaranlagen ja nen Speicher, aber 20 Tage Dunkelheit sind dann einfach zu viel ^^



*Solarkraftwerk: *
Kosten: 80,000 €
Unterhalt: 1,200 /Woche
Verschmutzung: 0
Lärmbelästung: 25
max Leistung: 0 - 160 MW

*Windturbine:
*Kosten: 6,000 €
Unterhalt: 80€/Woche
Verschmutzun: 0
Lärmbelästung: 75
Leistung: max 8 MW

Du kannst die Windturbinen nicht überall aufstellen, nur da wo eben extrem viel Wind herscht. Diese sind markiert, Vorteil brauch keine strassenanbindung und günstig. Nachteil wenig Stromerzeugung!!
Die Solarkraftwerke können an der Strasse platziert werden, jedoch erzeugen das 100 fache an Strom. deutlich teurer und die unmittelbaren Nachbarn sind nicht begeistert 

Das die Nacht sooo extrem lang sind kann nur ein BUG sein, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.....


----------



## BiJay (10. Dezember 2015)

Lustig, dass hier Leute posten, die das Spiel nie gespielt haben.  Ihr seid wirklich keine große Hilfe für ihn.

Das Problem ist, dass der Nachtzyklus erst in einem späteren Patch kam. Vorher funktionierten die Solarkraftwerke durchgehend. Man muss also entweder damit leben oder ein Mod verwenden, z.B.: https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=524433047 Übrigens verbraucht deine Stadt in der Nacht auch weniger Strom. Wenn du also Solarkraftwerke nur als Ergänzung benutzt, kannst du auch so zurecht kommen.

Staus zu regeln ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Spiels. Das ist auch gar nicht immer so einfach zu erklären, woran es liegt und wie man es lösen kann. Oft hilft das Upgraden der Straße oder der Bau von alternativen Routen. Leider muss man aber auch bei der Stadtplanung den Verkehr mit in Betracht ziehen und deswegen im Nachhinein größere Änderungen vornehmen.


----------



## cptschlecker (10. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Lustig, dass hier Leute posten, die das Spiel nie gespielt haben.  Ihr seid wirklich keine große Hilfe für ihn.
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass der Nachtzyklus erst in einem späteren Patch kam. Vorher funktionierten die Solarkraftwerke durchgehend. Man muss also entweder damit leben oder ein Mod verwenden, z.B.: https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=524433047 Übrigens verbraucht deine Stadt in der Nacht auch weniger Strom. Wenn du also Solarkraftwerke nur als Ergänzung benutzt, kannst du auch so zurecht kommen.
> 
> Staus zu regeln ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Spiels. Das ist auch gar nicht immer so einfach zu erklären, woran es liegt und wie man es lösen kann. Oft hilft das Upgraden der Straße oder der Bau von alternativen Routen. Leider muss man aber auch bei der Stadtplanung den Verkehr mit in Betracht ziehen und deswegen im Nachhinein größere Änderungen vornehmen.



ertmal danke für deine antwort.....
den link hab ich mal angeklickt nun einfach abonieren?

und muss ich im game irgendwas noch machen um dieses zu aktivieren?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Lustig, dass hier Leute posten, die das Spiel nie gespielt haben.  Ihr seid wirklich keine große Hilfe für ihn.


 wieso? Wir konnten ja zumindest schon mal klären, dass es sicher kein Bug ist. Das kann man sich ja auch so denken... und der Rest waren Tipps, was er vlt. mal checken könnte und wo er vlt noch nicht dran gedacht hat, solange keiner postet, der es WEISS....  mein Tipp mal zu prüfen, welche Vor/Nachteile es gibt und dass man wohl die Solaranlagen nur als Ergänzung für den Tag nutzen sollte, war logisch und hat sich ja auch bestätigt mit dem, was du nun schreibst ^^


----------



## PCamateur (11. Dezember 2015)

cptschlecker schrieb:


> hallo community,
> 
> erstmal kurz zu meiner person! sollten weitere fragen aufkommen sprecht mich einfach an.....
> 
> ...



Guten Abend, 

@Energieproblem: 
Ob die Solarkraftwerke die Energie speichern können wurde ja schon beantwortet. Ich habs immer so gelöst, dass ich einen Mix aus den meisten Kraftwerken hatte. Sprich für den Anfang Kohle und Windräder, dann immer mehr Windräder, ein Atomkraftwerk, mehrere dieser verbesserten Windräder auf dem Wasser, usw. Da der Energiebedarf ja mit der Einwohnerzahl mitsteigt, hab ich halt immer nach Bedarf nachgerüstet (wenig zusätzlich Energie benötigt, dann halt kein Atomkraftwerk gebaut), wobei ab einer gewissen Größe es halt nur noch bedingt Sinn mit Windrädern zu arbeiten, höchstens um neue Gebiete bis zur dichten Besiedelung mit Strom zu versorgen. 

@Verkehrsproblem: 
Hatte bzw. hab ich auch immer wieder. Kreisverkehre und große Kreuzungen führen auf viel befahrten Straßen zwangsläufig zu Staus. Was ich gemacht habe, war einfach mal jedes öffentliche Verkehrsmittel einzusetzen: Bus, Zug, Ubahn. Zusätzlich die Straßen upgraden und vermehrt auf Einbahnen zu setzen. mehrere Autobahnabfahrten, dass es nicht nur einen Zugang zur Stadt gibt und halt die einzelnen Stadtenden nochmal mit einer Autobahn zu verbinden. Was ich auch noch versucht habe, was aber relativ aufwändig ist, ist eine unterirdische Hauptstraße zu bauen (darf sich halt nicht mit der Ubahn kreuzen) um die oberirdischen Straßen zu entlasten. Klingt blöd, hat aber einigermaßen funktioniert. Wichtig wäre es halt bei einer neuen Stadt von Anfang an darauf zu achten, alles sinnvoll zu positionieren und die richtigen Straßentypen einzusetzen. Ansonsten muss man halt im Nachhinein relativ viel umbauen (oder unterirdische Tunnestraßen bauen  ) 

LG


----------



## BiJay (11. Dezember 2015)

cptschlecker schrieb:


> ertmal danke für deine antwort.....
> den link hab ich mal angeklickt nun einfach abonieren?
> 
> und muss ich im game irgendwas noch machen um dieses zu aktivieren?


Ja, sobald du einen Mod abonierst wird er deinem Spiel hinzugefügt. Im Hauptmenu kannst du unter Content Manager dann den Mod aktivieren.



Herbboy schrieb:


> wieso? Wir konnten ja zumindest schon mal klären, dass es sicher kein Bug ist. Das kann man sich ja auch so denken... und der Rest waren Tipps, was er vlt. mal checken könnte und wo er vlt noch nicht dran gedacht hat, solange keiner postet, der es WEISS.... mein Tipp mal zu prüfen, welche Vor/Nachteile es gibt und dass man wohl die Solaranlagen nur als Ergänzung für den Tag nutzen sollte, war logisch und hat sich ja auch bestätigt mit dem, was du nun schreibst ^^


Naja, über mehrere Posts über was zu spekulieren ist schon lustig, wenn Leute, die es gespielt haben, kurz beantworten können.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Naja, über mehrere Posts über was zu spekulieren ist schon lustig, wenn Leute, die es gespielt haben, kurz beantworten können.


 es macht doch halt auch Spaß, darüber "laut" nachzudenken    und es schadet ja nix, zudem - wie gesagt - könnte er durch den Denkanstoß vlt selber was rausfinden und muss nicht darauf warten, OB jemand, der es weiß, sich meldet.


----------



## cptschlecker (13. Dezember 2015)

danke, die mod konnte ich aktivieren....
jetzt laufen die solarwerke auch nachts  sehr gut.....

auch mein problem mit dem kreisverkehr konnte ich weitestgehend lösen! ich hab jetzt die autobahn quer durch die stadt gezogen und an den wichtigen stellen nach oben verschoben so das unten ganz normal sechsspurige Strassen weiterlaufen. 
so müssen nicht alle auf die autobahn und nen riesenumweg fahren um auf die andere seite zu kommen. 

danke!


----------



## cptschlecker (16. Dezember 2015)

häh?

hab zufällig entdeckt das sehr sehr viele Menschen an einigen Bushaltestellen stehen. Wie kriege ich denn nun raus welche Linie das ist? Ich finde keinen einzigen Bus auf der Straße!
bin mal wieder echt ratlos...

hast du eine idee?


----------



## BiJay (16. Dezember 2015)

cptschlecker schrieb:


> häh?
> 
> hab zufällig entdeckt das sehr sehr viele Menschen an einigen Bushaltestellen stehen. Wie kriege ich denn nun raus welche Linie das ist? Ich finde keinen einzigen Bus auf der Straße!
> bin mal wieder echt ratlos...
> ...


Die Bushaltestelle müsstest du ja selbst gesetzt haben und dann die Buslinien damit verbunden. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob die Leute auch an nichtverbundenen Haltestellen warten.  Sonst kannst du links oben den Button mit den verschieden farbigen Vierecken drücken, dann gibt es da einen Unterpunkt für Transport (ein Bus). In dieser Übersicht siehst du alle öffentlichen Transportwege.


----------

